

Ubuntu Desktop in the cloud - skorks
https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-desktop-cloud

======
mquander
For consumer use, I have to imagine that having desktop-on-a-USB-stick
(natively booted, or with VirtualBox) is more practical in every way than
desktop-in-the-cloud. The only thing you can't do as well is share it with
someone else.

~~~
andrewtj
Somewhat counterintuitively in low-bandwidth environments a desktop in the
cloud can be quite useful. Last year I was stuck on a very spotty 3G
connection for several weeks and found it significantly snappier to connect to
an NX desktop I happened to have at the time (for experimenting with T2 SDE
and Poky but that's another tangent) for email and browsing.

~~~
joeyo
> and found it significantly snappier

Snapper than what?

~~~
andrewtj
> Snapper than what?

Than doing email and browsing on the local machine.

